# She has too many orgasms?



## vandlq8482 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey everyone well DW and I have been married for a year but tougher for 8 years. One problem is when have sex I last too long or she stops too early. When we get to have sex my wife is done after a handful of orgasms from intercourse and becomes uninterested in satisfying me. Sex doesn't last very long usually 15 or 20 before her orgasms make her too sensitive. We have tried many things to make me orgasm quicker but I just don't, so now the focus is her lasting longer. Any suggestions? To some this may sound petty but I always miss out on the connection of me having an orgasm with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

My suggestion is to stop watching porn (if you are) and to have her spend more time pleasuring you before you start to have intercourse. Your issue might have to do with something physical or something mental. Get checked out by a doctor to rule out medical issues. If you are masturbating without your wife, stop that. Also, as I said before, porn can desensitize you to real-life sex.

I don't want more than 20 minutes of intercourse. I enjoy foreplay and love intercourse, but after 20 minutes it gets tiring, I get chafed (and so does my husband) and it ceases being fun.


----------



## Cross (Aug 1, 2011)

vandlq8482 said:


> Hey everyone well DW and I have been married for a year but tougher for 8 years. One problem is when have sex I last too long or she stops too early. When we get to have sex my wife is done after a handful of orgasms from intercourse and becomes uninterested in satisfying me. Sex doesn't last very long usually 15 or 20 before her orgasms make her too sensitive. We have tried many things to make me orgasm quicker but I just don't, so now the focus is her lasting longer. Any suggestions? To some this may sound petty but I always miss out on the connection of me having an orgasm with her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? Man, I have to work my girl up and hold back to get her there. 

Perhaps have sex less often, and you'll finish faster. Girls do chafe and get sensitive so this isn't some made up issue.

It also sounds like she needs to do more to you initially. 

If that fails, I suggest the opposite of Laurae and do more porn to take care of yourself.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Water based lube will help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vandlq8482 (Aug 23, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> My suggestion is to stop watching porn (if you are) and to have her spend more time pleasuring you before you start to have intercourse. Your issue might have to do with something physical or something mental. Get checked out by a doctor to rule out medical issues. If you are masturbating without your wife, stop that. Also, as I said before, porn can desensitize you to real-life sex.
> 
> I don't want more than 20 minutes of intercourse. I enjoy foreplay and love intercourse, but after 20 minutes it gets tiring, I get chafed (and so does my husband) and it ceases being fun.


I don't watch porn.. I personally think it's bad for marriage ... The 20 minutes is the whole experience including foreplay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Try more foreplay before letting her orgasm; take her to the edge, then swtch to something else. Change from oral to intercourse to fingers or a toy... 

I find that too much lube might be easier on her (especially if she's not fully aroused), but it delays my orgasm.

What form of birth control are you using? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

This may be a strange one for a man, but what works for me sometimes - I have my wife rub my chest and the stimulation makes it more intense and it causes me to finish way more quicker. I suggest you try it out.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

see a doctor,see if there is a problem,tell each other about your needs,feelings,and thoughts, solve this as a family.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! I should have such problems! :rofl: I don't mean to laugh but usually it's the opposite scenario. 

Don't get too fixated on having an orgasm WITH her. That could be half your problem right there. You can be stressing out about that and it could be making your situation worse. Just relax and have fun and when it comes, it comes. Literally. 

It definitely sounds like you need to vary the sex a bit and "put off" intercourse. How much time to do spend on foreplay? She could get you worked up with a massage and a BJ. Or you can do the intercourse and maybe she can finish you off with oral when she's had enough. 

Another thing that is good is to do what is often called a "pearl necklace". That was often a favorite way to get my husband off. Have a towel handy if she isn't isn't into finishing you off orally. 

I know THIS is a touchy subject but have you tried anal? My husband LOVED this and when I was a bit sore after my O we'd go that route..or just to do something different. I actually liked it.  But I know a LOT of women do not. 

If you aren't using a lube then you should. That goes a LONG way to making things less sore/painful.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

What's the "pearl necklace"?


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

I think when you cum on a woman's neck area and it looks like a necklace. Hence, pearl necklace.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Jasel said:


> I think when you cum on a woman's neck area and it looks like a necklace. Hence, pearl necklace.


It is. It's so awesome! :smthumbup: Basically you use her breasts and to stimulate yourself. It can be a bit tricky physically but my husband is 6'5" and 200lbs and I'm 5'2" and 115lbs and we did it reguarly.  Larger breasts do help too.

I think it's win win. It's a real turn on to do and see and it stimulates both partners. It's a great alternative to intercourse or a BJ and not painful at all to the woman.. I would do it in conjunction with a BJ. If your wife isn't into oral then have a towel handy to clean up any spillage.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Gotcha. Can be uncomfortable if you have smaller breasts like I do (B cup) b/c you have to smash it between and down against breastbone to get enough stimulation.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

Pbear and freak on a leash gave great suggestions but I have to ask is your wife somewhat on the selfish side? Twenty minutes isn't such a long time to be so exhausted that she can't continue even if you need to take a little break before starting again. Even if she is too sore to continue there are so many other things she could do to get you off. Is she uncomfortable doing bj,hj, etc.? Otherwise, why isn't your finishing more of a priority to her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Pearl necklace= orgasming on the neckline like a necklace.

Titty ****ing= using the breasts to stimulate the penis resulting in a shot to the neck chin or breasts.

There's a difference between the two


----------

